# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Suse Installation via Suse FTP

## breker01

Heya!

ok, ich mach's kurz: Ich habe 2 UW Platten im Rechner, der Controller ist schon eingerichtet und alles läuft, er will nur auf eine Swap Partition zugreifen um die FTP Installation zu starten.... /dev/irgendwas . Wie gesagt, ich bin Linux DAU und ohne Doku wirds für mich schwer rauszufinden was ich hinter /dev/ setzen soll... vielleicht kann sich jemand von euch kurz erbarmen - Scsi platten muss man ja auf anderem Wege ansprechen als IDE's. :-(

----------

